
Start a New Union for Tech Workers. Please - viburnum
https://splinternews.com/start-a-new-union-for-tech-workers-please-1838439464
======
simplecomplex
Let’s see... at every tech job I’ve had I received:

\- 6 figure salary

\- healthcare

\- paid vacation

\- comfortable safe work environment often with free food

What “rights” would the union be fighting for, exactly? 4 weeks vacation
instead of 2? Working from home?

~~~
ajurna
the only issue i can think of in tech is protecting tech employee's from being
fired for refusing to work on unethical software.

